
How to stay anonymous online - secfirstmd
https://news.mit.edu/2016/stay-anonymous-online-0711
======
daveloyall
Previously
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12073942)

and
[https://github.com/kwonalbert/riffle](https://github.com/kwonalbert/riffle)
(author indicates that security bugs exist)

------
throwaway7767
> "Verifying the proof does require checking it against copies of the messages
> the server received. So with Riffle, users send their initial messages to
> not just the first server in the mixnet but all of them, simultaneously.
> Servers can then independently check for tampering."

So every packet has to be sent to every server in the network? That's going to
cause some scaling problems.

It's especially curious that they mention file sharing as an application,
because if the above is true this would be even less fit for that purpose than
Tor. Maybe for low-bandwidth stuff like messaging.

EDIT: From the paper, "However, each Riposte client must submit a message
proportional to thesquare root of the size of the whole database (i.e.,
collection of all clients' data), making it unsuitable for sharing large
messages among many clients"

It goes on to describe use cases like microblogging and messaging. So I guess
it's just the article author misrepresenting the thing.

------
spaceheeder
Link to the paper:
[https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/99859/9277182...](https://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/99859/927718269-MIT.pdf)

------
poorman
"They’ve been around for 20, 25 years, and nobody has had this insight until
now." haha. sure.

------
known
You can't; Web is a Honeypot for your regime;

